# Amazing Grace - tutorial



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

This video breaks down the way i play Martin Tallstrom's great arrangement of Amazing Grace - thanks for checking it out!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Hey Dale I didn't know where to put this.

I used your video as a lesson for TCOB by Bachman Turner Overdrive!

Thx


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

thanks for sharing this! brings back memories


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Your are a wealth of knowdkedge Tbh for sharing Your wellakthbif knowlege!


----------

